# Is 3D really dead?



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Or was that just for flay panel displays?

I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on a Epson 5030ub and I'm wondering if 3d blu rays are going to be produced in the future or is it a dying niche market like DVD audio.

What do you guys think?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I think it will eventually die out. I bought a smart tv with 3D simply because of the stunning picture the tv has. I've had the tv for over 2 months and we have not watched anything in 3D yet. Eventually I might buy a title or two in 3D to check it out but thats it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It never really caught on, I personally think the affect is hardly worth the annoyance of wearing the glasses.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I would have to agree. I have a 3D setup, but generally watch the blu-ray version of movies. The glasses are a pain and the effect doesn't add much to the viewing experience.lddude:


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. What size screen are you running with your projector?

In your opinion, do you guys think it's worth the upgrade from the 8500UB to the 5030UB?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I myself am using a 120" 2:35,1 screen there would be a noticeable improvement on contrast/ brightness. I guess it's more about if your willing to put up the money to get that upgrade. The 8500ub is not a bad projector.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Personally can't stand 3D, it gives me a headache after like 15 minutes and not a fan of glasses. I tried to get the kids to watch it, besides the very first time watching finding nemo with my daughter, she has no interest.


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

I wasn't interested in 3D, but recently bought a Sony 65" 4K set and it had 3D and 2 pairs of glasses (active) included.

I quite like it. Watched half a dozen movies. there's little content: seems to be mostly animations, documentary and horror. I'd say these genres account for about 80% of mainstream 3D Blu-ray

Certainly wouldn't pay extra for it.

I don;t get headaches and glasses are very comfortable


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I enjoy it from time to time but agree I wouldn't pay extra for it. There are movies out that are actually better in 3D such as Gravity. To each his own I suppose.


----------



## ambientcafe (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm basing my comments only on my (commercial) theater-going experience; but my most objectionable and despised shortcoming of 3D is the significant _dimming_ of the image once one dons on the 3D glasses. I have a front pj setup at home, using a sizable 140" CIH screen, and I would expect a similar dimming effect. In any case, I'm somewhat surprised that this detracting feature of the 3D experience is not mentioned more on forums. And going a bit off-topic, I'm hoping the over-hyped and gimmicky _curved _ flatscreen craze follows the 3D path to obscurity as well. lddude:


----------



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

JBrax said:


> I enjoy it from time to time but agree I wouldn't pay extra for it. There are movies out that are actually better in 3D such as Gravity. To each his own I suppose.


Saw that in IMAX 3D. Figured anything I did at home on a 65 would be a letdown, so saved the $30. Was very good in 3D


----------

